# Rise of the planet of the apes



## jymellis (Aug 8, 2011)

just went with my wife to see this tonight. first time i have been to the theatre since AVP requim came out. anybody else seen this?

i personally think it was one of the best movies i have seen in a REALLLY long time \m/


----------



## MFB (Aug 8, 2011)

Seeing it tomorrow night hopefully with some friends. Should be good, and WAY more deserving of the Planet of the Apes moniker than Walhberg's abomination


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Jym, who took care of your brood while you went on a date? 

How was James Franco?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 9, 2011)

the movie is AWESOME! i put the babies to sleep and let the other 2 play with the oldes.

so
2 year olds asleep in their cribs.
5,8,and 15 year old played video games.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 9, 2011)

i want to see this now!


----------



## jymellis (Aug 9, 2011)

im not gonna ruin it and tell anyone anything that happens. but ill tell you this. you will go from excited,to happy, to so pissed off you want to scream at the screen prolly 15 times during this movie. its more about the emotions you have during the movie than just another "watch the apes tear shit up and fight".

i thought the marky mark movie was good. but it was kinda just another action movie.
this is NOT like that! its more about, how the apes got smart. why the apes hate people. and taking the journey with an ape through the changes.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 9, 2011)

1 last thing i thought was awesome and didnt expect. there is a pretty damn high profile actor in this. he is known for playing villains. as soon as you hear his voice, shit just went downhill!


----------



## MFB (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup, this movie was awesome


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 10, 2011)

I was determined to not see this, but you two assholes just changed my mind 



Guess it'll be my late bday present to myself tomorrow night


----------



## powergroover (Aug 10, 2011)

is semos still in this ??

jk


----------



## Sephael (Aug 10, 2011)

movie of the year in my opinion. They did very well to reference things from the originals without being overt at all for many of them, like the horses and the leash.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 10, 2011)

powergroover said:


> is semos still in this ??
> 
> jk


 
well. he could be. this is where im kinda making stuff up. there is a "main ape" the thing is. they kinda ran with a concept for the movie. in all the originals and the remake they never get into "how" things got how they are. this movie shows you. now the question is. how far into the future (from this movie) are the others. your question made me think this.

maybe "semos" is the main ape in this movie "caesar".
and over the years of "apes rule" and the passing of the story from ape to ape. his name may have been misspronounced from caesar to semos?


----------



## Sephael (Aug 10, 2011)

jymellis said:


> maybe "semos" is the main ape in this movie "caesar".
> and over the years of "apes rule" and the passing of the story from ape to ape. his name may have been misspronounced from caesar to semos?


New movie is a retake on the story, it isn't in the same continuum the original Planet of the Apes takes place in 3955, and the story arc had a plague leading to man keeping apes as pets and eventually as slaves, this coexistence being what led to the increased size and intelligence. Caesar ultimately did lead the ape rebellion when he was 18 years old, but he was tutored by Milo, who was the child of Zira and Cornelius both of whom came back from the future.


----------



## AySay (Aug 10, 2011)

Just watched this. Not sure if I like or dislike it. The directing, and Andy Serkis' performance are obviously amazing, but the other characters seem REAALLLYY flat. Also, a lot of the "fight" scenes were cringe worthy. For example the gorilla and the dweeb on the horse charging at each other 

Overall though, it's a pretty good summer film. 


Also, the NO scene (hope that isn't giving away too much) was pretty great.


----------



## MFB (Aug 10, 2011)

The one thing I did notice was every time they showed Caesar later in the movie, he really looked like the main ape from the reboot with Walhberg, which freaked me out.

Although I did like how they made references to where the chimps got the idea for their own ideas that they would enact in the future


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been to a movie in over a year, but this i might actually go and see especially now that it is receiving so much praise. I'm going to be taking my sis to the movies for her birthday, though i know she wants to se the new final destination movie , at least that'll be in 3D. I'll try and change her mind


----------



## Xaios (Aug 10, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> though i know she wants to se the new final destination movie



Women.


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 10, 2011)

This movie was awesome. I haven't seen too many good movies this year and I go at least once a week. Definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Well. I have returned to this thread to thank you fucking assholes for convincing me to see this.

Seriously...thank you. Movie of the year. I'm going to go watch the original again (since the girlfriend hasn't seen it ).


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 11, 2011)

This movie is getting so much praise! , I think I'll give it a try, I'm not a big fan of the planet of the apes, but one of my friends said it was amazing too


----------



## Chickenhawk (Aug 11, 2011)

Neogospel said:


> This movie is getting so much praise! , I think I'll give it a try, I'm not a big fan of the planet of the apes, but one of my friends said it was amazing too


 
If you're not a Planet of the Apes fan, don't waste your time. Honestly.

And I'm talking about the original Apes...with Charlton Heston, not the Marky Mark disgrace. 

If you've never seen the original, go see this one, and on the way home pick up a copy of the classic from 1968. You'll notice a LOT of nods in the new one towards the original. 

I might have to back off on my 'Movie of the Year' title, since you need to be a fan of the first one to fully appreciate this one.

/cork sniffing.

EDIT:

If you saw the original, and didn't like it, you won't give a shit about this one. 

I'm going to stop now, because I start getting into why I believe Rise is a viable part of the Planet of the Apes canon.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 11, 2011)

I've had several friends who couldn't stand the originals but loved this one...how they are my friends without loving the originals is still a mystery however.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 11, 2011)

It does the original justice. Maybe even better. Kind of like the Halloween movies. I'd recommend it for anyone.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 11, 2011)

i think this movie is badass, if you like the original, remakes, or not. dont worry about the other movies. just sit and watch this \m/


----------



## petereanima (Aug 12, 2011)

I've always been a huge fan of the classic Planet Of The Apes movies, I found the MarkyMark one was an insult, but the new one looks kinda interesting...


----------



## Explorer (Aug 21, 2011)

OMG.

This was brilliant.



Spoiler



There were enough elements to make it a satisfying part of the canon... but there are some story elements which exclude it being a strict part of the timeline.

Unless there was some unmentioned space exploration going on during _Rise_, it is unlikely that the events of the original Planet of the Apes book and movie will come true in that continuity. Both the original book and movie have an astronaut (Ulysse/Taylor) arriving on a planet where apes are the dominant species, and where humans are a lower species. 

The little scene after the credits start show the decimation of the human race through the virus which enables apes to make the mental gains which leads to their dominance. It's highly unlikely that humans would be investing a huge effort in a subsequent space flight while humankind is being wiped out by a virus.

The only way I can see justifying this, and it seems weak, would be for surviving humanity to search for a habitable world, instead of working on viral defenses. However, that could make sense... except that any space program would be aware of the rise of the apes, so that removes the possibility that Taylor/Ulysse, upon coming to a planet and finding it full of apes, would think they had made it anywhere but home. 

Incidentally, that final coda in the movie? I think they missed an opportunity, in that they should have had green graphics spread where there are ape congregations, to represent the changing iris. Every zoo, lab and wild population would be converted by the virus as it came into contact with carrier apes, whether human or otherwise.



All in all, a very enjoyable experience, and the best movie I've seen in a while.

Oh! One more thing!



Spoiler



It's nice to see that Caesar set the Great Law in motion, applying it to his enemies in the troop, and to humans even when his own troop was being fired upon... Ape Shall Not Kill Ape.



I love this idea, and have quoted it more than once here, I even use it at work, which puzzles some.


----------



## Default_M (Aug 21, 2011)

Explorer said:


> OMG.
> 
> This was brilliant.
> 
> ...







Spoiler



In Rise there is a very short scene where they show a news article about a space craft that's become lost in space though.
That's before the Apes begin to take over and it was unlinked to anything else in the film so I took that to be a reference to the space craft from the original film.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 21, 2011)

Default_M said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent! I obviously missed that, but it ties it together. 

Thanks!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 24, 2011)

Just got back from seeing it. Bloody amazing. Best film I've seen in a while.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 12, 2011)

amazing amazing movie! however, on thing that irked me a bit




Spoiler



it doesn't matter how smart or dumb a chimp/ape can be, but it is physically impossible for this creature to talk due to vocal chords not created the same. it has nothing to do with intelligence. its kinda like saying that sharks got really smart and grew wings and started flying because of it...its impossible! maybe they can mimmick some small words here and there, but not sentences... 

similar thing can be said about the Netherlands vs homo-sapien-sapiens




aside from that, i thought everything about the movie was AMAZING!




Explorer said:


> Excellent! I obviously missed that, but it ties it together.
> 
> Thanks!





Spoiler



also, there was a small news tid-bit airing on the tv that said that humans have landed on mars and it went successful and blah blah blah...but it was only in the background, so very subtle hints here and there


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 12, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Excellent! I obviously missed that, but it ties it together.
> 
> Thanks!





Spoiler



also, there was a small news tid-bit airing on the tv that said that humans have landed on mars and it went successful and blah blah blah...but it was only in the background, so very subtle hints here and there


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> amazing amazing movie! however, on thing that irked me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well this is true, but it could just be put down to the virus. Also, there is a chimpanzee than can say a few simple words. Caesar only says 4 words in the whole film. Many ape scientists believe that if they had vocal chords capable of it, then they would be able to talk to us quite well.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 12, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is true, but it could just be put down to the virus. Also, there is a chimpanzee than can say a few simple words. Caesar only says 4 words in the whole film. Many ape scientists believe that if they had vocal chords capable of it, then they would be able to talk to us quite well.





Spoiler



oh i'm not denying they cant talk to us. chimps/apes can be smarter than the average 5-8 year olds. babies normally start talking about 1-2 year old...chimps do communicate with us just fine with writing and through sign languages. but not through verbal. i'm assuming if chimps are to talk to us, then it would be much like a mute person talking. words are spoken very slow and stretched


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> oh i'm not denying they cant talk to us. chimps/apes can be smarter than the average 5-8 year olds. babies normally start talking about 1-2 year old...chimps do communicate with us just fine with writing and through sign languages. but not through verbal. i'm assuming if chimps are to talk to us, then it would be much like a mute person talking. words are spoken very slow and stretched





Spoiler



Yeah pretty much. I dunno man, I wish they could talk.


----------

